# Ergonomically speaking how high shoulsd the table be on a scrollsaw?



## rayn (Aug 3, 2009)

I know that the headstock on my lathe is supposed to be at the height of my elbow so haow about the scroll saw? I use it standing not sitting
Ray


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

What ever feels comfortable to you so that you do not get tired easily and you can see good and have suffient light.
MIKE


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

How tall are you ? that will help you find the right height for you and I think if you follow the rule of "lathe" you should be at a comfortable height. Ooops I just took a break and went out to check the height of my favorite carving bench….approx 4 " below elbow height… go figure… I think like everything else in life , if it feels good it must be right ..might experiment with stacked two by fours on the floor and under your scroll saw on a standard table height and keep sliding the 2×4's under the saw (and or you) till you and the saw seem to be at the right height…measure and build…voila…. custom built ergonomically (I hope) enjoy .. no matter how it actually feels.. tell everyone it is perfect and custom made for you !

your north florida friend don s.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Some people work seated. For lots of work you want to be peering down
at the cut line, but in some types of work you may want to get much lower 
and even have your chin below the table surface.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Scroll work takes a lot of time for me so I set up my saw to a comfortable height while sitting. How high is comfortable for sitting? Mike's #1 reply has the answer. Whatever feels comfortable and lets you see right!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

As the others say, whatever is most comfortable for you.

FWIW… My scroll saw table is exactly 48" from the floor. If I sit on my stool, that's 6" below my chin. If I stand I am 8" taller. Both standing and siiting is very comfortable to me (and either way I can see what's going on).


----------

